# Canon 40D IR conversion?



## Jtoler_9 (Feb 19, 2013)

So I have a Canon 40D that I am thinking of converting to full IR.  anyone out there have any experience with modifying to Infrared?  Any people out there do this type of mod for hire?


----------

